# Cancel your plans!



## jray (Jan 20, 2006)

Wishing everybody out there luck this weekend I'm thinking Saturday will be just plain awesome. The weather pattern is good and I've really seen rut activity pick up here in central o. Yesterday I rattled in a 100 inch 8 pt on public land and 2 around that size on private land in the evening. The two came in and when they saw each other they started to go at it. I would certainly say it's go time. It's a plain fun time to be hunting!


----------



## Redman1776 (Jul 14, 2014)

jray said:


> Wishing everybody out there luck this weekend I'm thinking Saturday will be just plain awesome. The weather pattern is good and I've really seen rut activity pick up here in central o. Yesterday I rattled in a 100 inch 8 pt on public land and 2 around that size on private land in the evening. The two came in and when they saw each other they started to go at it. I would certainly say it's go time. It's a plain fun time to be hunting!


Good luck. Still no rut in NW Ohio. Any day now it should get going.


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

Supposed to be some cooler air moving in tomorrow. Hopefully that will make time in the stand a little less "buggy". Saturday morning I'll probably go pheasant hunting. But I'll take a little break late morning and then go sit. And again on Sunday. It's getting to be prime time!


----------



## ostbucks98 (Apr 14, 2004)

Ruts happening all over the state and has been for the last few weeks. Should peak over the next two.


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

Pulled cards on the cameras yesterday and 4 good bucks on them.

At 2:30 yesterday afternoon the largest buck I have seen in at least 10 years was standing in the middle of the 2 lane road 1/2 mile down from our farm . The way he acted I'm sure his lady friend had just crossed ahead of us getting there and seeing him.


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

Lundy said:


> Pulled cards on the cameras yesterday and 4 good bucks on them.
> 
> At 2:30 yesterday afternoon the largest buck I have seen in at least 10 years was standing in the middle of the 2 lane road 1/2 mile down from our farm . The way he acted I'm sure his lady friend had just crossed ahead of us getting there and seeing him.


Reminds me of an encounter I had with a buck at my hunting club last year. I was driving down one of the main club roads when I passed a spot where a dirt road heads off toward a strip mine lake. On that road was a smallish, spindly horned buck no more than 20 yards away. We stared at each other for the longest time, he seemed reluctant to leave. There was a thicket next to that dirt road and I began to suspect that the buck had a doe laying in there.

We stared at each other for the longest time! Several times he attempted to leave, but I'd give him a little URRRP with my mouth and he'd hang around and stare at me some more! Eventually he moved into the thicket and, what do you know, up pops the doe! Oh, you naughty boy!


----------



## dar8600 (Aug 12, 2005)

You were right. Saturday was the day.







. 11 points biggest deer I have ever taken.


----------



## turkeyt (Apr 13, 2006)

Pulled cards and had this 8 and a 10. The pics were from the last of October. Neither deer has showed up in the last 9 days.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Congrats on a fine buck *dar8600*.


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

dar8600 said:


> You were right. Saturday was the day.
> View attachment 197119
> . 11 points biggest deer I have ever taken.


Very nice. Congratulations


----------

